# Scotland



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Will be arriving at the Port of Cairnryan 2am next Wednesday Anyone know anywhere I could stop to get 4/5 hours sleep before heading heading South to Peterborough


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

bump - someone must know???

I drive past about twice a year but in the car so not looking for parking places.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a big layby just before you reach Stranraer, I often snatch a kip there but it can be a bit noisy, Alan.

Edit: For quieter places head down towards Portpatrick, along the coast of that little peninsula there are plenty of seaside car parks and it's not far out of your way, Alan.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies . One other question Michelin have suggested two routes from Carlisle. M6, M6 toll etc or M6, A1 etc Any suggestions re these routes would be helpful. Will be travelling through the night or from 7am onwards haven,t decided yet


----------



## tailgunner (May 13, 2008)

Come off ferry, turn right... Head into Stranraer.... At roundabout at garage go straight on for about 400 yds...... Wee mini roundabout turn right into big free carpark there..... I've stayed there a few times..... Noone bothers you..... Artics sometimes overnight there too..... It's a huge area, you'll get parked up no bother..... To get A75.... Come out carpark..... Thro roundabout at garage again and take first right then first left..... Well signposted anyway..... Good luck


----------



## tailgunner (May 13, 2008)

And for peterbourgh I would go A75,M6,then A66 to scotch corner and batter down A1 straight to peterbourgh.


----------

